# RS 4 vs. UrQuattro - Time Travelling Comparo



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Is the UrQuattro the spiritual successor to the RS 4. Auto Motor und Sport draws a comparison, one we've found via our friends at GermanCarBlog.com.
More here....
http://www.germancarblog.com/2....html


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: RS 4 vs. UrQuattro - Time Travelling Comparo ([email protected])*

gotta love translations,the old 911 turbo:
A turbo, which was like hammer throwing: If one packed it wrongly on, the thing flew, where it wanted. In the doubt obeyed it rather the laws of centrifugal force than the instructions of the driver


----------

